# Windows rollback loop error



## Nwass (May 18, 2018)

Please help. Was prompted to restart and update my pc and after an hour update it won't allow me to start properly. I get the option of which language and then 5 options. Continue and exit to window Rollback, use a device, use another operating system, troubleshoot or turn off. I jave no restore points when I go in to trouble shoot and can't reset. When I go back to my previous Windows 10 version, it gets stuck. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## mch1 (May 19, 2018)

I have the same problem.

You can try: http://www.thewindowsclub.com/windows-10-upgrade-stuck-choose-keyboard-layout-screen

I think my problem might be the BCD. I've tried following the instructions from: https://www.lifewire.com/how-to-rebuild-the-bcd-in-windows-2624508
But I get to step 4 and option 2 shows up. I tried to add the installation, but a message pops up that says "The system cannot find the path specified." I went to the path the system say it can't find and found it manually. (c:\windows.old\windows)

Anyone got any ideas or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Do you know,what version you were updating to?

I recommend trying the followimg from command prompt. If you can not access command prompt you will need to create a Win 10 install disc to boot.

How to make a bootable DVD or USB via the media creation tool
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

From command prompt:

Type or copy and paste the commands below and press Enter after each one.

Change the all c:/ commands to the correct Windows drive letter below. If you need help, copy and paste the following command:
bcdedit |find "osdevice" (this will display the correct Windows drive letter)

1. d:\
2. cd d:\windows\system32\config\regback
3. Dir (This will list the contents of regback, note the date and be sure that the contents are not empty. If it is empty then this will not work STOP and DO NOT proceed

4. copy *.* d:\windows\system32\config (press enter)
5. Select ALL to the override prompt, it will say files copied, 5 hives will be copied 
6. Restart computer and test


----------

